# Living hell



## disconnected (May 3, 2007)

Hi guys, i've been suffering from derealization and depersonalization for over a year now, its made my life hell, i hate it so much with the passion. I quit school, i cant work i cant even go out anywhere because for some reason the more i'm far from home the worse that horrible feeling of unreality gets and then i have the freakiest panic attack, so its really difficult for me, words can't possibbly explain how bad this gets.I also feel like i'm not in control of myself its like im a robot doing everything mechanically. I question every single moment of my existence its bloody horrible, i can't function at all no- one undertands me, because i look so normal to everyone i have very severe depression and anxiety because of DP and DR fluoxetine is helping my depression and anxiety but theres no improvement in DP and DR.

I feel so alone in this shit. I feel so doomed
I'm just wondering does anyone else get worse when they are out???

Thank you for your time.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I do get a little worse when I am outside, it's a fear of leaving your 'comfort zone' (or is in my case anyway).

You need to find a way to break your cycle of fear, I'm actually quite at peace with my dp/dr now; that doesn't mean to say that I accept it, far from it. But I've learned to accept that it is an illness which can be beaten, I've also learned that I can't beat something which I am deathly afraid of.

I know it's not an easy thing to do, but breaking the fear cycle is the first step. You are not alone, we are all here to support one another, good luck disconnected.

x


----------



## Thissucks (May 4, 2007)

Suz definitely has a point with that "comfort zone" statement.

I get really tripped out if i leave my parents house for too long. I go out for as long as i can, and when i feel the dp/dr getting bad, i just go back home.
My doctor says i should try building up tolerance for it.

Try and leave your house for as long as you can take and try to do it a little longer everyday.

hope this helps

-jay


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

That's the way to do it, it's all about baby steps.

I must confess that I took a few backwards-baby steps last week, you just have to keep forging your way forwards though.

Good luck all.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## KDM (May 9, 2007)

I feel the exact same way.


----------

